# Knockoff Yetis at Academy?



## saltwatersensations

Anyone tried the Yeti look alikes at Academy. Seem to be decently made. They say tropicl something on them? If youve tried any complaints?


----------



## txshockwave

I have had one since 07 they seem to be made well if I cant destroy it.


----------



## patwilson

I looked at them a few days ago. They look cheaply built???


----------



## patwilson

How well does it hold ice?



txshockwave said:


> I have had one since 07 they seem to be made well if I cant destroy it.


----------



## saltwatersensations

I thought they looked of decent quality. For $179 compared to yeti for $400 or whatever they are.


----------



## fishin shallow

I have one that is mounted in the front deck for about 2 years and doubles as a casting platform but mainly to keep the beer extra cold. When having BBQ's at home I have come back and opened the chest 3 days later and still have cold beer, granted it hadn't been open but even an igloo will won't hold ice for 3 days. Now the ice was almost competely gone but still cold.


----------



## nhra496

*yeti knock offs*

dont be fooled, buy the real thing. you can get yeti coolers in baytown at H AND H TRACTOR AND LAWN 281-422-3999


----------



## saltwatersensations

nhra496 said:


> dont be fooled, buy the real thing. you can get yeti coolers in baytown at H AND H TRACTOR AND LAWN 281-422-3999


Who the he!! wants to spend that kind of cash for a cooler because it says Yeti on it? Not this guy. You can buy two of them and give me one.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

How much are the Yeti's?


----------



## Justin_Time

Shallow Sport68 said:


> How much are the Yeti's?


Dependent on size. The normal 90qt are around $400.


----------



## rcw

I'm still a little perplexed as to why someone would want a $400 bucket to hold $0.99 frozen water for their 8 hour fishing trip!


----------



## waterspout

saltwatersensations said:


> Who the he!! wants to spend that kind of cash for a cooler because it says Yeti on it? Not this guy. You can buy two of them and give me one.


a sellsman spamming H and H tractor... lmao


----------



## jacobp80

by time my ice melts I could care less if my beer is cold


----------



## br1006

I will stick to my Coleman coolers thank you!


----------



## saltwatersensations

waterspout said:


> a sellsman spamming H and H tractor... lmao


LOL! He did good too, but I aint buying it. If I had money running out of my arse. sure. But like stated before ice is cheap.


----------



## Bone Pile

I have been wondering just how much ice do you save to make up the difference in the cost. "Fools and their money are soon parted."
That is WAY TOO MUCH for a cooler someone may steal from your truck or boat.


----------



## waterspout

saltwatersensations said:


> LOL! He did good too, but I aint buying it. If I had money running out of my arse. sure. But like stated before ice is cheap.


is when I go,, I can get 750# every 24hrs... :biggrin: 
last run off shore we had to dump ice!

just order a yeti sticker and be cool!:cheers:


----------



## saltwatersensations

Here is a pic of one.


----------



## rlw

Hell I wouldn't give $179 for it if it came prefilled with ice and beer!


----------



## reelthreat

rlw said:


> Hell I wouldn't give $179 for it if it came prefilled with ice and beer!


Whoa, whoa, whoa.... how much beer are we talking about??? :biggrin:


----------



## capt.sandbar

rcw said:


> I'm still a little perplexed as to why someone would want a $400 bucket to hold $0.99 frozen water for their 8 hour fishing trip!


Yeah!!! What he said...


----------



## txshockwave

patwilson said:


> How well does it hold ice?


holds ice for 3 days in the summer.


----------



## curtis provenzano

saltwatersensations said:


> Here is a pic of one.


I HAVE ONE ON THE BACK OF MY 22VS GULF GOAST. ITS USED FOR A CASTING DECK AND TO HOLD FISH. I HAVE PUT ONE BAG IN IT AND FISHED ALL DAY WITH KNOW LUCK . GET HOME AND PULL ALMOAST A FULL BAG OF ICE OUT OF IT. AND THROW IT IN FREAZER FOR NEXED TRIP. SO THIS COOLER PASSES MY TEST. BUY IT AND YOU WILL NOT BE SARRY.


----------



## patwilson

_I looked at them closer today, Not bad looking chest...._



txshockwave said:


> holds ice for 3 days in the summer.


----------



## catchup

nhra496 said:


> dont be fooled, buy the real thing. you can get yeti coolers in baytown at H AND H TRACTOR AND LAWN 281-422-3999


 I welcome a knock off if comparable quality. After all we are not talking about a digital reel, we are talking about an insulated box. Yeti is out off their mind. But you cant blame em for knocking heads off if they can. Problem is that it leaves the door open for the savy business man that beleives in the old "why kill the sheep, when you can sheer it a thousand times" theory


----------



## Im Headed South

Well I guess I may not be too smart but I love my Yeti's. I bought direct out of the warehouse and saved a little money.I bought a 120 and a 85 for less $800 if I remember. Lets do the math after 5 years, I figure I'm going to go from having to spend $10 to $5 or less per weekend on ice for 30 weekends per year so thats saving $150 in ice per year. Igloo Marine Chest the same size would cost almost $300. So 2 sets of igloo's might last last 5 years (i doubt it) would cost $600 plus $1500 in ice = $2100. and that doesn't count all the dang hinges and latches you go though at almost $20 a set. Yeti's $800 plus $750 in ice = $1550 total. $550 will buy a lot of beer for them.

Mike


----------



## knowphish

rlw said:


> Hell I wouldn't give $179 for it if it came prefilled with ice and beer!


Doesn't it really depend on how much and what kind of beer???? Ice is just filler to keep the beer from rattling around!!


----------



## ssteel069

SSI makes a better cooler and it's cheaper!!


----------



## Haynie79

saltwatersensations said:


> Who the he!! wants to spend that kind of cash for a cooler because it says Yeti on it? Not this guy. You can buy two of them and give me one.


100% agree


----------



## smtamu

Im Headed South said:


> Well I guess I may not be too smart but I love my Yeti's. I bought direct out of the warehouse and saved a little money.I bought a 120 and a 85 for less $800 if I remember. Lets do the math after 5 years, I figure I'm going to go from having to spend $10 to $5 or less per weekend on ice for 30 weekends per year so thats saving $150 in ice per year. Igloo Marine Chest the same size would cost almost $300. So 2 sets of igloo's might last last 5 years (i doubt it) would cost $600 plus $1500 in ice = $2100. and that doesn't count all the dang hinges and latches you go though at almost $20 a set. Yeti's $800 plus $750 in ice = $1550 total. $550 will buy a lot of beer for them.
> 
> Mike


X2!!! Love all 3 of my YETI'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## railbird

Yeti's are nice if you make regular cabin trips and stay 3 days or more. With a yeti, you might be able to stay an extra day or 2. We regularly spend 50+ dollars on ice for a long weekend in the summer. I don't see the value unless you need multiple days of ice for camping.


----------



## Autco

Yeti coolers are the best! Yes SSI are good but are they bear proof? Not sure but Yeti's are...If they were not that good and people didn't think so...would they still be in business....?


----------



## Getursmokeon

My 5 day igloo works fine. I think some people just like to say they have a Yeti. It like saying I drive a Mercedes. I drive my Suburban and it get me there in the same time as that Mercedes. As far as I am concerned it is just a Hunting and Fishing fashion statement. To each his own, if you have the money spend the hell out of it.


----------



## justinsfa

It doesnt matter how inexpensive ice is if you are somewhere that its not available.... Offshore, camping and remote locations are excellent candidates for Yetis....

A 1/2 day trip in the bay is not... 

I had one during Hurricane Ike.... it blew the Igloos away on keeping ice....

Are they expensive?? YEP... but I woulda paid alot of money for ice during IKE.... haha

You could say the same about Powerpoles, Shimano Cores, and titanium fishing rods.... but, they all serve their purpose for a particular customer base.


----------



## Miles2Fish

Yeti coolers are the best! Yes SSI are good but are they bear proof? Not sure but Yeti's are...If they were not that good and people didn't think so...would they still be in business....? 

How often are the bears breaking into your Yeti cooler for ice? Man that global warming is a B*#ch!


----------



## BaffinBluez

First of all, you don't ever really buy beer. You only rent it. LOL


----------



## goldie

I always run out of beer before my ice melts, no matter if I have a yeti or a styro foam low boy cooler


----------



## tpool

I have some igloos that are 30+ years old. They don't hold ice as well as the Yeti's (I assume) but they will do for me. If I'm keeping food for longer than 3 days I'm using dry ice anyways.... I'll keep the igloos until they fall apart and then go purchase new "5 day cold igloos" and keep them another 30+ years (I'll be dead most likely). Y'all get all the Yeti's you want!


As for the original post - those look pretty good - never tried one though (most likely never will @ $179).

T-BONE


----------



## coachlaw

I remember almost falling over at the fishing show when I saw the price of Yetis. I reckon I could simply buy an ice machine.


----------



## gater

*Yeti's*

Yeti's are junk! The seals don't last, they don't seal good to begin with, and they will warp if left in the sun. The 5 day Igloo keeps Ice for a fraction of the price. If I am not mistaken, Yeti, Icey Tek, and Fridgid Ridgid are all owned by the same Company. It's not so much the money, I don't mind paying for quality but they are not quality. Gater


----------



## Empireboats

Why spend all that money on an ice chest for a little over a grand you can buy an ice machine and not ever buy ice again. I think they are the new in thing to show people look how much money I got to waste.


----------



## Getursmokeon

*Way to expensive*



Empireboats said:


> Why spend all that money on an ice chest for a little over a grand you can buy an ice machine and not ever buy ice again. I think they are the new in thing to show people look how much money I got to waste.


Amen Brother!!!! One could buy more guns and fishing equipment for the money saved by not buying a Yeti or it's knock off.


----------



## Ol School

curtis provenzano said:


> I HAVE ONE ON THE BACK OF MY 22VS GULF GOAST. ITS USED FOR A CASTING DECK AND TO HOLD FISH. I HAVE PUT ONE BAG IN IT AND FISHED ALL DAY WITH KNOW LUCK . GET HOME AND PULL ALMOAST A FULL BAG OF ICE OUT OF IT. AND THROW IT IN FREAZER FOR NEXED TRIP. SO THIS COOLER PASSES MY TEST. BUY IT AND YOU WILL NOT BE SARRY.


See, there you go. Tropicals are unlucky


----------



## justinsfa

Empireboats said:


> Why spend all that money on an ice chest for a little over a grand you can buy an ice machine and not ever buy ice again. I think they are the new in thing to show people look how much money I got to waste.


Now Scotty, Ive been to your house and you have more pointless and expensive toys than any person should..... haha


----------



## sweenyite

Autco said:


> Yeti coolers are the best! Yes SSI are good but are they bear proof? Not sure but Yeti's are...If they were not that good and people didn't think so...would they still be in business....?


 Problem is, I can't remember the last time I ran into a bear on Matagorda Island...


----------



## fishnlab

gater said:


> Yeti's are junk! The seals don't last, they don't seal good to begin with, and they will warp if left in the sun. The 5 day Igloo keeps Ice for a fraction of the price. *If I am not mistaken, Yeti, Icey Tek, and Fridgid Ridgid are all owned by the same Company.* It's not so much the money, I don't mind paying for quality but they are not quality. Gater


Gater,
You are mistaken about the ownership. I've never heard of anyone saying that the seal on their Yeti cooler has worn out or that they warp in the sun. Perhaps you are thinking of one of the other brands you listed?

I do agree that they are expensive, and that the "ice money savings" math doesn't really work out for most. The "bear proof" testing is not marketed because anglers will come across bears. It is to show how durable these things are.

An igloo works fine, for sure. We've all probably got 10 igloos a piece in various sizes. The Yeti just does the same jobs better and will last longer. I've caught a plenty of fish on $30 reels and $15 rods. They also get the job done. I prefer to fish with better stuff.

Gater,
If you have the problems you mentioned with your Yeti, let me know and I'd be happy to help get you in touch with the right people at Yeti.


----------



## ML56

I sprayed mine with bear repellant, and so far no bear attacks(that stuff is good!)-Mike


----------



## milagro

goldie said:


> I always run out of beer before my ice melts, no matter if I have a yeti or a styro foam low boy cooler


Roger that!:dance:


----------



## Castaway Rods

Wow! First, I'm in shock at Gator's comments of poor quality. I think you are mistaken on warping and seals. Not a Yeti anyways.

Second, I don't understand how people will gladly spend $400 on a fishing reel, $400 on a fishing rod, $30 on braided line for the reel, and then another $15 are the next greatest lure. Let's see, the reel could get dunked during a wade and become the next junk pile, the rod could be broken in the garage door, tailgate, boat, or on your buddies head, the line could break, and the lure... well let's just say you've got a really good chance of loosing that too. So, $845.00 rod set up... not just 1 either, most of us have 2, 3, 4, or even more like me, 42 set ups! So, if the average angler has 4 rods, you've got over $3,000 in rods and reels that, just like someone else said, could be stolen from your truck or boat.

I'm not saying that Yeti's aren't expensive. I'm saying that I think most anglers just decide on what they spend their money on, then try and rationalize why they buy cheap and why they buy expensive. No need to bash Yeti because they are expensive. If it's not for you, it's not for you. I will tell you that I'll never own another cooler than a Yeti. They are tough, look good, hold ice like nothing you've ever seen, and are built like a brick $hit house! Buy one, you'll never need to buy another cooler again.


----------



## flatscat1

Love my 3 Yetis, worth every penny I paid for them. And as many have stated, $400 bucks makes the Yeti about the cheapest piece of gear on the boat, and it is the one that gets used every time. Think about how much your rod/reel combos are, GPS units, Loaded tackle bags, Boat, etc. The cooler, which doubles as a front casting platform, isn't cheap I agree - but what in this sport is? 
Oh, and Bering's has them for 20% off list price right now:
http://www.berings.com/ProductDetai...Product=YT65T;jsessionid=78306b57d56a78635268


----------



## SeanSFA

A man I work with has had one in back of his truck and we work in remote areas on oil fields 2 hours from running water 2 1/2 from any store to buy ice. His yeti will hold for 4 days and keep all the water and drinks cold in the heat of the summer.


----------



## Gilbert

sweenyite said:


> Problem is, I can't remember the last time I ran into a bear on Matagorda Island...


LMAO.....I was thinking the same thing. :spineyes:


----------



## saltwatersensations

Well back to the real question. Has anyone else tried the tropical brand? Yetis are probably great but too rich for my blood. Those of you who can drop $400 for a fish box, congrats to you, you must be doing good for yourselves. Besides I have a freakin Redfin not a Majek. I think a $400 cooler would look silly on a boat worth 5k. LOL!


----------



## ST.SIMONS

Igloo 94 marine beat a Yeti in the cooler showdown and assume it would beat this knockoff as well. Livin did the cooler showdown around 2 years ago. Just a little info for ya. I believe the Igloo is now $64.99 at Academy. Yea dont remember any BEARS down here as well:doowapsta


----------



## flatscat1

From posts above it looks like Academy sells the 55 qt Tropical Ice Box for $179.
The 65 quart Yeti Tundra costs $263. I don't think that is such a huge difference in price. I'd spend the extra $85 bucks to get the real deal, which is proven good, versus chancing it on a knock-off brand from Academy.


----------



## llred

ST.SIMONS said:


> Igloo 94 marine beat a Yeti in the cooler showdown and assume it would beat this knockoff as well. Livin did the cooler showdown around 2 years ago. Just a little info for ya. I believe the Igloo is now $64.99 at Academy. Yea dont remember any BEARS down here as well:doowapsta


 The 5 day igloo and colemans are a hard deal to pass up. The key to keeping ice longer is to limit the number of times you open the thing up.


----------



## Chase4556

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...d_coolers&start=0&selectedSKU=0222-01260-3448










$58, we bought 3 of them, and got a discount to 50 bucks a piece. $150 for 3 120qt coolers. We can fill them up with ice, and it will keep for a 5 day hunting trip sitting outside in the heat. The ones with the beer will hold the ice for about 2 1/2-3 days due to always being opened up and refilled. So for the guy that did all the math, you paid $800 for your coolers, and still have to spend money on ice. I have $650 left over to spend on ice. We get our bags of ice for $1.00, and it takes about 15 or so to fill them(depends on the amount of beer  ). So I will take my 650 bags of ice, and my coolers that do exactly what I need them to do, and you can just have your coolers with no ice in them.

I have no doubt the yeti's are very nice coolers...but I will laugh in any ones face if them told me they spend 300+ dollars on a freakin' cooler. Just not worth the name Yeti, to me at least.


----------



## Autco

Yes I posted in favor in Yeti but I have a Tropcial...for the recreational uses I put my cooler through both are more than I need and yes opening and closing them will make the longevity of the ice and issue...bears...yea...not a lot of them around but it keeps my three year old out of the cooler better....I also realize that it is cheaper for me to go with a guide than own my own boat...if it flys, floats, or other........rent it....I just haven't seen any coolers for rent...and to who ever has a problem with a Yeti PM me and I too will get you in touch with the owners....(just don't tell them I'm to cheap to buy one)


----------



## 24Buds

I like cold beer no matter what cooler it comes from!

Ice machine.....thats the way to do it!


----------



## Autco

Amen...just need an ice machine that can fit on a 17ft Mako...LOL


----------



## jhbarc

*AVERAGE FISHERMAN ?*



Team Castaway said:


> Wow! First, I'm in shock at Gator's comments of poor quality. I think you are mistaken on warping and seals. Not a Yeti anyways.
> 
> Second, I don't understand how people will gladly spend $400 on a fishing reel, $400 on a fishing rod, $30 on braided line for the reel, and then another $15 are the next greatest lure. Let's see, the reel could get dunked during a wade and become the next junk pile, the rod could be broken in the garage door, tailgate, boat, or on your buddies head, the line could break, and the lure... well let's just say you've got a really good chance of loosing that too. *So, $845.00 rod set up*... not just 1 either, most of us have 2, 3, 4, or even more like me, 42 set ups! So, if the *average angler* has 4 rods, you've got over $3,000 in rods and reels that, just like someone else said, could be stolen from your truck or boat.
> 
> I'm not saying that Yeti's aren't expensive. I'm saying that I think most anglers just decide on what they spend their money on, then try and rationalize why they buy cheap and why they buy expensive. No need to bash Yeti because they are expensive. If it's not for you, it's not for you. I will tell you that I'll never own another cooler than a Yeti. They are tough, look good, hold ice like nothing you've ever seen, and are built like a brick $hit house! Buy one, you'll never need to buy another cooler again.


I think your assumptions that the average fishermen has gear this expensive is way off base. While I do have several set ups, I only have one that approaches $800.00.


----------



## saltwatersensations

I have a new commercial slogan for Igloo........

"Don't be a Yeti, buy an Igloo!"


----------



## bigfishtx

I bout one (Yetti) a year back and I have to tell you it does not hold ice any better than the top of the line IGLOO. It is better built and will not crack etc like an igloo, but, I would not waste my money on one again.


----------



## Im Headed South

Let me know when your on your third set of coolers and sixth set of hinges and latches in about 5 years. My Yeti's will still be going strong and my ice bill will still be half of what it was. Pay me now or pay me later is what it comes down to. I could care less what kind of coolers someone chooses to buy, I just posted my rational for buying the ones I did and that I couldn't be happier.

Mike



Chase4556 said:


> http://www/index.php?page=content&t...d_coolers&start=0&selectedSKU=0222-01260-3448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $58, we bought 3 of them, and got a discount to 50 bucks a piece. $150 for 3 120qt coolers. We can fill them up with ice, and it will keep for a 5 day hunting trip sitting outside in the heat. The ones with the beer will hold the ice for about 2 1/2-3 days due to always being opened up and refilled. So for the guy that did all the math, you paid $800 for your coolers, and still have to spend money on ice. I have $650 left over to spend on ice. We get our bags of ice for $1.00, and it takes about 15 or so to fill them(depends on the amount of beer  ). So I will take my 650 bags of ice, and my coolers that do exactly what I need them to do, and you can just have your coolers with no ice in them.
> 
> I have no doubt the yeti's are very nice coolers...but I will laugh in any ones face if them told me they spend 300+ dollars on a freakin' cooler. Just not worth the name Yeti, to me at least.


----------



## WestEndAngler

I got a heck of a deal on my Yetti through HookSet Marine Gear. Guys are very nice and were a pleasure to deal with.

I think I have the 120 or 125Q Tundra model. It doubles as my casting deck can easily hold 400lbs of weight so when we go gigging or bow fishing its a wonderful addition. A cooler & platform combo saves me A LOT of room on my boat. Competitor models just can't handle that kind of weight & abuse.

During Ike I held ice in there for 7 days. She stayed outside the whole time. There's been days were I leave the ice in the cooler to melt & drain out and forget to open the lid. I'll come back a week later and the cooler is still cool on the inside.


----------



## Chase4556

Im Headed South said:


> Let me know when your on your third set of coolers and sixth set of hinges and latches in about 5 years. My Yeti's will still be going strong and my ice bill will still be half of what it was. Pay me now or pay me later is what it comes down to. I could care less what kind of coolers someone chooses to buy, I just posted my rational for buying the ones I did and that I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Mike


We have some of the 120qts that aren't the maxcold that are about 4 or so years old. Same hinges and latches. One of them a buddy of mine broke being a dummy, so that was his fault. Treat the coolers right, and they wont break on you.

I was just posting my opinion as well, sorry if I came of as demeaning or anything of the sort. I did not mean to.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

saltwatersensations said:


> I have a new commercial slogan for Igloo........
> 
> "Don't be a Yeti, buy an Igloo!"


ha!

"Igloos are so cold, even Yeti's live in them"

:doowapsta

I should copyright that.


----------



## Im Headed South

Its all good Chase.
Tightlines
Mike


----------



## Castaway Rods

jhbarc said:


> I think your assumptions that the average fishermen has gear this expensive is way off base. While I do have several set ups, I only have one that approaches $800.00.


You may be right, maybe I am way off base. The point I'm making is that I just think that most anglers will spend money on some things, and some things they won't. Coolers may be it for some, rods for others, reels for others, boats, motors, batteries... the list goes on.

I just think saying we are crazy for using Yeti's is a little off base. The same could be said for having a $50,000 boat that catches the same fish that a $5,000 boat will catch. To each their own. Their are advantages to have a pricey and fancy boat, there are advantages to have expensive rods and reels, just like there are advantages to having expensive coolers.

To each their own I guess. I think that the Yeti coolers are the finest coolers available today. You just have to be willing to spend that much money. IMHO, they are worth it, but hey, that's just my opinion. You know what they say about opinions. LOL! :brew:


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*OMG*

This is almost better than a rod thread!!

I have great rods/reels but they don't approach $800.
A $400 set up is high end, but I don't have a Benz or a $50K bay boat or a $2K rifle. So I guess I'll get back to work. Maybe..

Play on....


----------



## Gilbert

Fishin-Inc said:


> This is almost better than a rod thread!!
> 
> I have great rods/reels but they don't approach $800.
> A $400 set up is high end, but I don't have a Benz or a $50K bay boat or a $2K rifle. So I guess I'll get back to work. Maybe..
> 
> Play on....


buy a Yeti. you will catch more fish. :cheers:


----------



## saltwatersensations

Gilbert said:


> buy a Yeti. you will catch more fish. :cheers:


If you just keep 5 then you will only need an igloo. Ohhhhh snap!


----------



## Gilbert

Yeti's help you run in 3" of water


----------



## catchysumfishy

Yeti's are so Excellent that i sold ALL of my fishing gear and purchased three for $1600....I now own two cane poles and fish for Carpses! LMFAO...YETI'S have had their day...but will be short lived now that these equally "Knock-OFF'S" have hit the market...Hell of a Racket they had going...!


----------



## anoldlady

*Wow! That's alot of money!*



jhbarc said:


> I think your assumptions that the average fishermen has gear this expensive is way off base. While I do have several set ups, I only have one that approaches $800.00.


I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 complete fishing rigs between me, my wife, my boy and his friends that leave their stuff at my house. There isn't a single fishing reel among them that cost more than $100 and there certainly isn't a rod that went over $40. Most of my reels were purchased for less than $50 (used or on sale) and I typically buy my rods at Walmart for $20-$30. My boat cost less than $4000 after tax. I pride myself in the fact that I am cheap when it comes to fishing. I know that any rod that goes into my boat is going to take a beating and if you compare stepping on a $200 rod to stepping on a $20 rod, I would be anyone that the crunch sounds just about the same. I have a $25 (on sale) 94 qt. cooler from Walmart that has served me well for several years with no issues. I go fishing in the summertime all day long and sometimes into the night and have never had a problem with running out of ice because my cooler sucked so bad. Also, I weigh 250 pounds and I walk on that cooler several times during each fishing trip and it just takes it. For me, it would be a HUGE waste of money to buy one of these Yeti coolers.


----------



## mud minner

anoldlady said:


> I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 complete fishing rigs between me, my wife, my boy and his friends that leave their stuff at my house. There isn't a single fishing reel among them that cost more than $100 and there certainly isn't a rod that went over $40. Most of my reels were purchased for less than $50 (used or on sale) and I typically buy my rods at Walmart for $20-$30. My boat cost less than $4000 after tax. I pride myself in the fact that I am cheap when it comes to fishing. I know that any rod that goes into my boat is going to take a beating and if you compare stepping on a $200 rod to stepping on a $20 rod, I would be anyone that the crunch sounds just about the same. I have a $25 (on sale) 94 qt. cooler from Walmart that has served me well for several years with no issues. I go fishing in the summertime all day long and sometimes into the night and have never had a problem with running out of ice because my cooler sucked so bad. Also, I weigh 250 pounds and I walk on that cooler several times during each fishing trip and it just takes it. For me, it would be a HUGE waste of money to buy one of these Yeti coolers.


i cant say that I've ever been on a boat, whether mine or someone elses, that rods have been stepped on........are you really that clumsy that you cant not step on a rod?


----------



## Shallow Sport68

My trailer is better than yours...it will run in -3 inches:headknock


----------



## Shallow Sport68

My coolers are so good THEY MAKE ICE!!!!!!:walkingsm


----------



## Dcrawford

these coolers are so great !! I bought 4 of them yesterday and gave my Yeti's away


----------



## ballard55

Although it doesn't perform like a Yeti, Igloo or Lunchmate, I made my own from teak and stainless steel!

Some things are like having a supermodel girlfriend with a coke habit. You put up with her deficiencies because she looks so good.


----------



## sweenyite

If I buy a Yeti cooler, should I go 36 months on it or 48? What is the going rate now?


----------



## Levelwind

I have acquired a couple high dollar ice chests since I began offshore fishing (currently have an SSI and an IcyTech (predecessor to Yeti). Before that (and since, actually) I have also had a bunch of colemans, igloos, etc., including their latest ones, the "five day" ones, etc. I also probably buy more of those $3.99 foam ones at the gas station than anyone else on earth. 

And this is my put. 

A premium quality ice chest (Rigid Frigid, SSI, or Yeti) is probably worth it IF
1. You take good really good care of your equipment but it gets treated rough. 
OR
2. You need to keep stuff very cold under difficult conditions for a long time. As in offshore during the hot months 

I know #1 is kind of hard to explain but I'll do my best. If your ice chests necessarily live in a rough environment but you keep them clean, and make sure they're secure (don't blow or fall out of the truck or boat or get stolen), An Icy Tech, SSI, Rigid Frigid or YETI will probably out live a Coleman or Igloo three to one, maybe five to one in some cases. It could make economic sense if you're a guy who is going to keep a cooler for ten or fifteen years and use it a LOT. You'll also keep stuff colder. 
Oh, I know you can limp those old Igloos along by replacing broken hinges, latches, handles, etc. Premium coolers don't usually need that. 

2. Running offshore I try take more bait than we will ever need. Offshore bait is expensive and this often wrecks a $100 bill. We often don't use that much, and if unused bait stays frozen all day, it can be reused on a later trip as "good bait". If it thaws, it is basically chum, or backup bait. I'll often arrive back at dock with $50 of bait leftover. I also often throw a couple hundred pounds or more of warm (80 degree) fish in the cooler over the course of a day, fanning the lid pretty often while we're fishing in 90 degree temps. My Icy Tech will usually not only keep all the unused bait frozen, and the fish good for 12 hours, but also I can often hose off a 40 pound bag of ice (one out of three I started with) and use it again the next day, there's very little loss. 

That's the advantage of a really good cooler, that and quartering up a deer or hog in really warm weather and driving it for most of a day to get it to the processors. 

Not too many people need the premium coolers, but they represent value for some of us in specific applications.


----------



## budana

man that is too good looking to use,thanks for showing it off.


----------



## Redstalker

I have 1 Yeti that I bought used several years ago. I love it because it serves as a casting platform as well as an ice chest and really adds to the appearance of my boat. As far as the Tropical coolers are concerned they look well built and if I can stand on them and they keep stuff cold, sound like a great deal to me.


----------



## LIVIN

Here is a fun project that we did a couple of years ago that compares several of the brands you guys mentioning:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=142120&highlight=2007+cooler+showdown


----------



## Poon Chaser

This place seems to have good pricing on the Yeti's

http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/category_167_Coolers_page_1.html


----------



## anoldlady

mud minner said:


> i cant say that I've ever been on a boat, whether mine or someone elses, that rods have been stepped on........are you really that clumsy that you cant not step on a rod?


The idea that I was trying to convey is that stuff gets broken from time to time. Whether it actually gets "stepped on" or not is irrelavent. You wouldn't have anyone believe that, in all your years of fishing, you haven't had any accidental breakage of your equipment, would you? On my boat, the only place that you can store extra fishing rods in on the floor and yes, it has happened. I have had rods damaged both by being stepped on and by the ice chest moving around in rough seas. I don't think that makes me clumsy, but it does demonstrate your ability to jump to conclusions. hwell:


----------



## KeithR

I say if you can afford the yeti or knock off go for it. Igloo sucks plain and simple. I have two in my garage right now with broken hinges that have been replaced at least three times. I have a 15 year old igloo with good hinges after all these years. When they went with the plastic straps the quality suffered big time. I have found coleman and gott at Bass Pro with real hinges which is what I will try next. Oh and I have a yeti that came with my boat and love it. I just dont think I would buy one by itself to much for my taste and affording has nothing to do with it.


----------



## El Ahogo

Chuck norris sits in a Yeti to cool off after a workout


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

sweenyite said:


> If I buy a Yeti cooler, should I go 36 months on it or 48? What is the going rate now?


hahah....

gotta spread some around or I would zap ya some green. :rotfl:


----------



## hardcore

let me know if yall still have beer in ur ice-chest after one day, then give me $100 bucks and i'll take care it:cheers:





god made a Yeti in my belly


----------



## Castaway Rods

You guys crack me up. So, I spend $300 more on cooler than you do. Hate to tell you this, but thousands and thousands of people have done the same. I also use reels that $300 - $500 each, probably $200 - $300 more than most people spend on a reel. Is it totally necessary, not at all. There are reels, like the Daiwa Advantage HSTA Super Tuned for $159.00 everyday at Academy that work great and catch the same fish. I have some, but I also have some of the Steez, Zillions, SOL's, etc.. 

I don't see people get all worked up over people buying $300-$500 reels, but please don't get a cooler that much. Everyone may be much smarter than me, but I like the Yeti's, I think they are heads and tails above all other coolers. JMHO, so take it for what it's worth. I'm out there on the water each and everyday and I can promise you that there is no Igloo that will hold my ice for 3-4 days in the extreme heat while on the boat like the Yeti does.

I'm not saying that Igloo's are bad, they are not. They just don't hold up to what the Yeti's will. Enjoy what ever you have, but may your next one be a cold one out of a YETI! :cheers:


----------



## gregs1

ST.SIMONS said:


> Igloo 94 marine beat a Yeti in the cooler showdown and assume it would beat this knockoff as well. Livin did the cooler showdown around 2 years ago. Just a little info for ya. I believe the Igloo is now $64.99 at Academy. Yea dont remember any BEARS down here as well:doowapsta





bigfishtx said:


> I bout one (Yetti) a year back and I have to tell you it does not hold ice any better than the top of the line IGLOO. It is better built and will not crack etc like an igloo, but, I would not waste my money on one again.


These two post are very telling.......

I think the only reason you would ever want to pay that much more is if you could get the Yeti to double for a small front tower.....otherwise, why????


----------



## Main Frame 8

Chase4556 said:


> http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...d_coolers&start=0&selectedSKU=0222-01260-3448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $58, we bought 3 of them, and got a discount to 50 bucks a piece. $150 for 3 120qt coolers. We can fill them up with ice, and it will keep for a 5 day hunting trip sitting outside in the heat. The ones with the beer will hold the ice for about 2 1/2-3 days due to always being opened up and refilled. So for the guy that did all the math, you paid $800 for your coolers, and still have to spend money on ice. I have $650 left over to spend on ice. We get our bags of ice for $1.00, and it takes about 15 or so to fill them(depends on the amount of beer  ). So I will take my 650 bags of ice, and my coolers that do exactly what I need them to do, and you can just have your coolers with no ice in them.
> 
> I have no doubt the yeti's are very nice coolers...but I will laugh in any ones face if them told me they spend 300+ dollars on a freakin' cooler. Just not worth the name Yeti, to me at least.


I use the same kind. Great coolers.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Someone please buy me a yeti so I can do this comparison myself and end this cooler madness.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Design Obsolescence*



gregs1 said:


> These two post are very telling.......
> 
> I think the only reason you would ever want to pay that much more is if you could get the Yeti to double for a small front tower.....otherwise, why????


You've got to hand it to Igloo for their mastery in the realm of design obsolescence. I've never had such a close association with a product that can "leave me so speechless at times" while causing me to scramble back to Academy three or four times a year to buy another one!

Forget about "ice holding" comparisons, I'd like to see a "hinge intactness comparison", "under belly erosion comparison", "handles staying on comparison", and a "which one can you throw farthest comparison". Don't tell Al Gore, but I'm the guy filling the landfills with these things.

Yeti "$" can be a "mental hill" to climb, I'm beginning to think it would be worth it!


----------



## sweenyite

If I had one, I'd love them. Since I can't bring myself to spend that much on a cooler, I'll just keep making wisecracks and secretly wishing I had one on my boat. It would make a good place to cast...but then the rest of my boat would seem so...inadequate.


----------



## REELING 65

When you buy a cooler. That is just it a cooler.."the word Marine"and the price goes up$$$$. I get Igloo's all the time used cheap. If they are in good cond I will buy them. I have not bought a brand new cooler in years. Smart shoppers look around for the best deals. Your going to beat up a cooler in a week,so why buy the most expensive. All coolers wear out after the hard fishing and what have you. The sun, weather all take there toll on plastic. If you want a new Marine looking cooler. Go to Walmart and check out the deals they run on coolers sometimes. It does not have to say marine for the cooler to work.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Eloquently "Humble"*



sweenyite said:


> If I had one, I'd love them. Since I can't bring myself to spend that much on a cooler, I'll just keep making wisecracks and secretly wishing I had one on my boat. It would make a good place to cast...but then the rest of my boat would seem so...inadequate.


DUDE YOU ARE AWESOME!


----------



## sweenyite

Capt. Kris Kelley said:


> DUDE YOU ARE AWESOME!


Nah, I'm just a regular joe who suffers from "cooler envy".


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

My garage is littered with broken Igloos and Colemans that I keep forgetting to put out on heavy trash day. The hinges break in cold weather, the sides come completely off when you try to pull them out of the truck, a fat man can't stand on them and the insides crack and break when you drop a bag of ice in them. They are also totally worthless for storing frozen foods when the power goes down.

The Tropical looks like an Engel that I had and they are not so good either. The latching system breaks and there's no way to fix them. Also, if you drag them across the driveway or over gravel the bottom peels away. This is all just real-world occurences for any cooler.

The Yeti is a great cooler. It handles all the above and asks for more. It can take all the abuse you give it and it really does keep ice longer. If you're worried about it getting stolen just run a chain through the locking rings on it and lock it down. You can also put a regular padlock on one side to keep folks from stealing your beer. In my case I just simply got tired of buying junk.


----------



## sweenyite

If I had a Yeti, would it be safe to say I would catch more fish? Probably not because then I couldn't afford gas for the boat... When one of you rich guys dies, could you please leave me your Yeti in your will? It's not like you can take it with you, although it might be nice enough to be buried in...


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Sweenyite, I'm not rich by any means but I hereby declare in front of all 2Cool that you may have my Yeti when I croak. I feel pretty sure it will still be keeping the ice3 cold another 20 years down the road.
Signed
Me


----------



## sweenyite

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Sweenyite, I'm not rich by any means but I hereby declare in front of all 2Cool that you may have my Yeti when I croak. I feel pretty sure it will still be keeping the ice3 cold another 20 years down the road.
> Signed
> Me


I thank you kindly, sir! Now, anyone have a nice JH performance, Mosca Bay Raider, Gulf Coast variside, Or Tran XLR8 they want to bequeath? :brew2:


----------



## Autco

Tropical UPDATE: I got one from a good friend because his mother-in-law gave him a YETI...I took the kids to Galveston for spring break and loaded 4 bags of ice in the cooler on Saturday afternoon. By Tuesday most of ice was still intact and the kids used it for there drink storage. Seemed pretty good if you ask me. Other Igloo that is my seat lost the ice on day 2.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I inherited a 120qt Gott cooler from my gradfather when he passed away. That cooler has held more fish and beer then any yeti cooler, igloo cooler, coleman cooler, or tropical thingy cooler and my beer is never cold when I drink it. I believe it is older then me so when a yeti cooler has that bragging right then I may look into buying one to pass down to my grandson when I die.


----------



## saltwatersensations

whistlingdixie said:


> I inherited a 120qt Gott cooler from my gradfather when he passed away. That cooler has held more fish and beer then any yeti cooler, igloo cooler, coleman cooler, or tropical thingy cooler and my beer is never cold when I drink it. I believe it is older then me so when a yeti cooler has that bragging right then I may look into buying one to pass down to my grandson when I die.


You drink hot beer? Thats just nasty.:brew:


----------



## whistlingdixie

saltwatersensations said:


> You drink hot beer? Thats just nasty.:brew:


i was thinking about how nice a an ice cold beer would taste right now when I wrote that and instead of writing hot i put cold. I think you got the picture though.:cheers:


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Beating Them At There Own Game!*

In order to beat the "masters of design obsolescence" at Igloo, I've picked up some tricks over the years. Before an Igloo sees a single fish or piece of ice, I make the number one most critical improvement for its short-lived survival. Drill a 3/8 hole through the edge of the lid and through the side of the box. Run a piece of Nylon rope through both holes and cut to length for a proper strap. Tie a knot in each end adjusting the length for proper lid travel. Doing so will keep the hinges intact more than a few days or weeks.

Other tips include:

Keep it out of the sun

Don't drag it anywhere

Always lift vertically on the handles, never pull it sideways

Keep a couple of complete repair kits on hand at all times


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

Igloo now offers stainless hinges and latches on it's marine coolers. I saw the stainless replacement latches at West Marine. Haven't seen replacement hinges show up yet. I'm sure if you call Igloo they will sell you some. The stainless hardware is a bit pricey but the hinges and latches most probably will outlive the cooler and can be removed and installed on the next one.

I would encourage the readers to look at the cooler test that LIVIN did a while back. While it's not absolutely the most scientific test you may be able to run, it pretty much tells the main part of the story. Igloo made the last day right up there with Tropical Cooler, Engel and Yeti. The difference in the ice left on the last day, for all intents an purposes, was negligible. Especially when considering the price difference. They all would have run out at the end of Day 7. You'd still have to run to town for more ice.

From my experience of spending days at a time at my floating cabin the number one ice killer is opening the ice chest. And LIVIN's results confirm it. Based on LIVIN's results, it may be smarter to buy 2 Igloo Marine 94's and keep one _*CLOSED AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE*_. Just store ice in it and don't open it unless it's absolutely necessary. Transfer to the other as needed as quickly as possible. We also find it a huge help if we store the coolers inside. Not only because of a/c, but the wind really knocks down the insulating quality of a cooler.

You can buy 2 Marine 94's for way less than one Engle or Yeti.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=142120&highlight=cooler+showdown&page=6


----------



## Tommy2268

Igloo sucks...mine only lasted 3 weeks before the first crack.


----------



## jdusek

**** chaser said:


> This place seems to have good pricing on the Yeti's
> 
> http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/category_167_Coolers_page_1.html


Ha. You need to read a little closer. They say it is a MARPARC TOO COOL by YETTI

You see the extra T in YETTI. The real company is called YETI not YETTI.


----------



## whistlingdixie

jdusek said:


> Ha. You need to read a little closer. They say it is a MARPARC TOO COOL by YETTI
> 
> You see the extra T in YETTI. The real company is called YETI not YETTI.


They just spelled it wrong. It is built by yeti.


----------



## jdusek

whistlingdixie said:


> They just spelled it wrong. It is built by yeti.


Are you sure about that? If so what are they over 200 dollars cheaper and they are sizes Yeti does not make from their webiste.


----------



## Dcrawford

This cooler is made by Yeti, but it is not a Yeti. That advertisement is misleading. From what I gather Yeti sold this mold to someone else and even though they are still made by Yeti, it is far less quality. If you doubt me call (512)394-9384 and ask for yourself...


----------



## InfamousJ

I don't have one but have had to lug one out of a boat before and compared to an igloo, if it were not for my above average super human strength, I could not have done it. The yeti's weight without anything in it seems to equal an igloo of same size filled with 20 lbs of ice and a case of coors light.


----------



## jdusek

Artifishual said:


> This cooler is made by Yeti, but it is not a Yeti. That advertisement is misleading. From what I gather Yeti sold this mold to someone else and even though they are still made by Yeti, it is far less quality. If you doubt me call (512)394-9384 and ask for yourself...


I have no reason do doubt anyone. If was going to spend that much money I might as well get the same thing. I just wanted to point the name difference to warn people in case it was a fake.
Joe


----------



## TheSamarai

Capt Kris offers some very useful tips. Unfortunately, I usually fish by myself so my cooler gets dragged all over the place. Kinda hard to carry it with fish and ice. It sits in the sun all the time cause its on my boat and there is no cover. Its usually not the hinges that I have a problem with but the latches. Forget about replacing the plastic latches ( it won't last long) So now I just use a bungee cord to strap it down to keep the lid closed while sitting in the ice chest holder. Works fine for a day of fishing. Don't really want a yeti, cause those things are heavy and hard to drag around by yourself.


----------



## LIVIN

OK, I'll bite........

Tell me what coolers you would like to see in another showdown.

This time we will do the showdown during the heat of Summer and test the top 5 brands requested by ya'll. 
I currently own an Igloo Marine, Icey-Tech and Yeti Tundra.

What other brands-styles would you like to compete?

*Let's get it on!*


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Tommy2268 said:


> Igloo sucks...mine only lasted 3 weeks before the first crack.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I have several Igloo's over 5 years old. All still preform quite well. I know some are yeti happy, but the price difference just cannot justify me buying one for the days trips I make. I have a larger model Igloo extreme, have had ice in it for over 5 days without refreshing it.

Spend your money as you like.


----------



## Chase4556

LIVIN said:


> OK, I'll bite........
> 
> Tell me what coolers you would like to see in another showdown.
> 
> This time we will do the showdown during the heat of Summer and test the top 5 brands requested by ya'll.
> I currently own an Igloo Marine, Icey-Tech and Yeti Tundra.
> 
> What other brands-styles would you like to compete?
> 
> *Let's get it on!*


Apparently this knockoff yeti from academy that they were talking about early in the thread would be a good one. Or in my skipping of pages, did I miss information on that cooler?


----------



## LIVIN

I think the box they are talking about is a "Tropical".

The cut off day for requested brands is Wednesday June 23 2010.

Here is a new thread to vote on brands.....
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2820719#post2820719



Chase4556 said:


> Apparently this knockoff yeti from academy that they were talking about early in the thread would be a good one. Or in my skipping of pages, did I miss information on that cooler?


----------



## Gilbert

LIVIN said:


> OK, I'll bite........
> 
> Tell me what coolers you would like to see in another showdown.
> 
> This time we will do the showdown during the heat of Summer and test the top 5 brands requested by ya'll.
> I currently own an Igloo Marine, Icey-Tech and Yeti Tundra.
> 
> What other brands-styles would you like to compete?
> 
> *Let's get it on!*


Igloo MaxCold


----------



## hockeyref999

Here ya' go. $699.

http://www.iceandwine.com/view-details1.php?pid=34&cid=1


----------



## trashcanslam

LIVIN said:


> I think the box they are talking about is a "Tropical".
> 
> The cut off day for requested brands is Wednesday June 23 2010.
> 
> Here is a new thread to vote on brands.....
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2820719#post2820719


There was a Tropical Cooler entered into the Official 2007 Cooler Showdown http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=142120&highlight=cooler+showdown


----------



## saltwatersensations

Man I started some $hit! LOL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/category_167_Coolers_page_1.html


----------



## WilliamH

Rubbermaid Marine


----------



## troub454

Everyone on here wishes they had a Yeti weather they will admit it or not. This thread would never had started if you had bought a Yeti in the first place. There would be no reason to ever shop for a cooler again. Those igloo and coleman coolers are great but they just dont last and if you are going to spend $200 on a knock off at Academy, why not spend $75 more and know you have company in Texas standing behind your product.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

WilliamH said:


> Rubbermaid Marine


the one with the molded handles is the old Gott design, some even say it on the bottom.......those are great coolers


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

LIVIN -

If the Engel won your last contest why did you buy a YETI Tundra? Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## Pocboy

Troub454, you are FOS is you think that everyone wishes they had a yeti. Some of you can do all the math you want to justify it but in the end I can buy a 20# bag of ice in POC for $1 and if I buy 2 or three bags over a long weekend then wow, I've spent a couple of bucks. Spending $400 to save $3.00 over a weekend does not make sense. Now, more power to those of you who can afford them but for most of you it is a "hey, look what I have" kind of thing", but please don't come on here and spout about how we all wish we had one.


----------



## troub454

Pocboy said:


> Troub454, you are FOS is you think that everyone wishes they had a yeti. Some of you can do all the math you want to justify it but in the end I can buy a 20# bag of ice in POC for $1 and if I buy 2 or three bags over a long weekend then wow, I've spent a couple of bucks. Spending $400 to save $3.00 over a weekend does not make sense. Now, more power to those of you who can afford them but for most of you it is a "hey, look what I have" kind of thing", but please don't come on here and spout about how we all wish we had one.


I am full of ****. Good one. So your telling me if someone gave you a YETI you would say no thanks, my cooler holds ice just fine and when I have to buy another one next year and the year after that and so on, they will be fine as well. I am not trying to brag or say look at me I have a lot of money, I dont. I just know I found a good cooler that will last me a lifetime and if it doesnt, I have a local company that is going to take care of me. Its always the people that ***** about money that don't get it. Buy a quality product once ( no matter what it is, TV,TRUCK, FISHING ROD or a COOLER) and you dont have to get a new one every year. I don't know how much your time is worth in your opinion, but the time you spend making numerous trips to Speedy Stop for ice, you could be spending on the water fishing. Thats priceless to me...


----------



## whistlingdixie

troub454 said:


> Everyone on here wishes they had a Yeti weather they will admit it or not. This thread would never had started if you had bought a Yeti in the first place. There would be no reason to ever shop for a cooler again. Those igloo and coleman coolers are great but they just dont last and if you are going to spend $200 on a knock off at Academy, why not spend $75 more and *know you have company in Texas standing behind your product.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I would not have said that seeing how igloos are made in Texas and now toyota cars are killing people......


----------



## troub454

whistlingdixie said:


> troub454 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on here wishes they had a Yeti weather they will admit it or not. This thread would never had started if you had bought a Yeti in the first place. There would be no reason to ever shop for a cooler again. Those igloo and coleman coolers are great but they just dont last and if you are going to spend $200 on a knock off at Academy, why not spend $75 more and *know you have company in Texas standing behind your product.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I would not have said that seeing how igloos are made in Texas and now toyota cars are killing people......
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember ever saying anything about Toyota. Go get an Igloo and see if they will warranty it if you break it, even if it is your fault. See if you can get someone on the phone at Igloo that actually uses the product and can answer your questions about it from actual experience. I use Laguna rods for the same reason. May be a little more expesive but they are backed by a great company that stands behind what they make.
Click to expand...


----------



## LIVIN

Who said I had to pay for it and it wasn't won in a raffle?



Cap'n Crunch said:


> LIVIN -
> 
> If the Engel won your last contest why did you buy a YETI Tundra? Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## jdusek

Pocboy said:


> Troub454, you are FOS is you think that everyone wishes they had a yeti. Some of you can do all the math you want to justify it but in the end I can buy a 20# bag of ice in POC for $1 and if I buy 2 or three bags over a long weekend then wow, I've spent a couple of bucks. Spending $400 to save $3.00 over a weekend does not make sense. Now, more power to those of you who can afford them but for most of you it is a "hey, look what I have" kind of thing", but please don't come on here and spout about how we all wish we had one.


If you can get a 20# bag of ice for 1 good for you. The cheapest I can get it for is 150 at one of those machines but the ice is usually real wet. Most ice around the Aransas area is 2.89 or higher. Also you probably do not fish offshore. If you did you would not 200# of ice a day is minimum.


----------



## Pocboy

You're right J, I wasn't thinking about offshore and I bet they are perfect for that. My problem is someone telling me that I wish I had one when I don't. If someone gave me one I'd put it on ebay and sell it. I don't need something on the boat that I can't leave in it without it being stolen. 
Troub, your comment rubbed me the wrong way but that's not you fault. I get what y'all are saying about their quality but I've had the same ice chests in our boat for years and if I have to put a bag of ice in it each morning then I'm ok with that.


----------



## scooba

I love my Yeti coolers. I don't have to worry about hinges, latches, thin bottoms or cracking and my ice lasts for 4 or 5 days when I need it to in the summer. Sure they are expensive but built like tanks and are worth it to me. I will have them for a long long time. 
Fill a Yeti up with ice and it turns into one solid chunk of ice, that will never happen with an Igloo.


----------



## LIVIN

Please vote for your cooler of choice here-

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=283192


----------



## Cap'n Crunch

LIVIN said:


> Who said I had to pay for it and it wasn't won in a raffle?


LIVIN -

Good win! Hopefully you didn't have to buy a lot of tickets for that one!

Do you have an opinion on Engles?

I think what we have here is two debates. One on ice keeping ability and one on durability / toughness. For my particular need, I'm putting an ice chest in a cabin and storing ice for as long as possible. Not really tough physical service. For offshore fishing, or for that matter any fishing on the boat, the durability factor enters into the equation.

That being said, perhaps we should have LIVIN conduct a second test on durability of the products by dropping blocks on them, hitting them with bats, dragging them behind trucks, and trashing them like rock stars in a hotel room?


----------



## sweenyite

The battle of the haves and have nots continues on... while I patiently wait to inherit my own Yeti...


----------



## Cody C

Well guys here's my .02. 

So when I go fishing, I go in my mono hull. My hull is smoother riding in 12 ft seas and it will do 89 mph across CC bay in 4ft chop. 

Everyone knows that the fish are way back in the shallow. After I run across the endangered mud with Railbird Chuck's prop, I stop and drift across the flats only drafting 3 in. I then stand on my yeti cooler that I have kept Ice in for the last 2 weeks, to sight cast redfish. 

When I don't catch anything, I will then go burn up the ULM with my tower boat. It is not sporting to sight fish out of my tower, so after I circle them a couple times, I shut down and go stand on my yeti with my fly rod because I can stand on it without the lid caving in. After I catch my possession of 6 reds, I usually run offshore and catch some of the endangered redsnapper.

I usually keep several Avets in the boat for this very occasion, spooled with braid. Unfortunately, I hooked a big fish and the braid gave no stretch, the avet blew up, causing me to lose the fish. So i pulled out my Penn with Mono and brought home the six biggest I could catch. For some reason, every one of the small fish I brought up had something sticking out of their mouth and when I threw them back in, they floated until the dolphins came by and ate them. 

On the way back in, i noticed that my croaker were still alive on my oxygen system, so i stopped of in the surf. Since I bought 10 dozen croaker, and they are expensive, I decided to keep the biggest trout I caught. It was the first time this year I brought home my 10 trout, all over 28 in long and 2 over 30! 

This was a great day of fishing, and since I had done all of this by noon, I decided I would go run the back lakes looking for some drum. I couldn't find any drum, but the kayakers were being really friendly and kept waving their hands at me as I drove between them and the shoreline. I was leaving them the entire back lake so I don't know what the problem was?

On the way back in, some dude waved me over to him. Apparently, his motor died and he was too stupid to carry a VHF or a kicker motor. So I left him and his little kid to wait for the CG to come find him. 




Sorry couldn't resist, some of you guys have really been getting worked up around here lately! Happy Father's Day!!!! :brew2:


----------



## cva34

*thinker*



rcw said:


> I'm still a little perplexed as to why someone would want a $400 bucket to hold $0.99 frozen water for their 8 hour fishing trip!


 Thats the best I've heard........CVA34


----------



## dr. redfish

Yeti rocks. I have 3 on my boat and another I travel with. Best cooler I've ever owned. I counted 8 igloos in my attic today just sitting there.
These coolers keep the ice even when opening all day getting drinks out and putting fish in.


----------



## reeltimer

dr. redfish said:


> Yeti rocks. I have 3 on my boat and another I travel with. Best cooler I've ever owned. I counted 8 igloos in my attic today just sitting there.
> These coolers keep the ice even when opening all day getting drinks out and putting fish in.


Sound like you got 8 igloos you wanna give away or sale......just sayin

Not redyeti for my Yeti! .....(Tm) lol


----------



## kenny

I fish close to home, don't drink beer or keep many of the fish I catch, so I don't usually buy ice unless I'm traveling.

Having spent a lot of time on Matagorda Peninsula, I can appreciate any cooler that will keep ice for 3-5 days.


----------

